

Microsoft's days numbered: The Computer Industry Comes With Built-In Term Limits - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/18/technology/18digi.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

======
Herring
Eh. MS is still immensely profitable, as is IBM. I don't see that changing in
the short term & they'll probably see it coming in the long term & adapt. As
did IBM. Who knows, they might even be happier off if they lose the ability to
fuck with other people but get to keep the money.

------
bigtoga
Easy target, eh? Slow news day?

